# My kittens! 2 moggies & Sphynx.



## toadstool (Nov 21, 2012)

I'll start off with this photo  It wasn't taken by me but by their breeder. In 12 weeks, one of these little beauties will have their forever home with me 

And these are my 2 babies that are already home! Brother and sister, Annie and Oscar. They were 10 weeks old today (Friday).

Annie









Annie









Oscar









Oscar









Annie









Oscar









One of their favourite ways to sleep....









Annie









Oscar









Oscar









Oscar (L) and Annie (R)


















Oscar









Annie


----------



## Luz (Jul 28, 2012)

Aren't they enchanting! I love Oscar's 'rumply' fur.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow they are so pretty, looking forward to seeing them grow, just beautiful._


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my, how gorgeous are they :001_wub: I bet you are a very proud mummy


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

They are ADORABLE!! :001_wub: Really enjoyed looking at those photos


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh! Sooo cute


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

They're adorable, and so fluffy! 

I love the ones of Oscar on the laptop- River does exactly the same to me all the time!


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

gorgeous, lovely pics.
michelle x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very cute kittens :001_wub::001_wub: I love Oscar 
No piccie of your Sphynx baby though


----------



## toadstool (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone!

And thank you for pointing out that I left out the Sphynx baby photo! haha oops!

Here are the kittens. Of course, they're still with their breeder; they're not even a week old yet!










The girls









And the boys








That's my boy in the middle


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Mum is a nice looking cat.:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

So cute all of them including the ones with fur


----------

